# 1500T Searambler Ready for Pre-Order!!



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

This was posted in another thread, but a watch this cool, needs a tread of it's own! This, straight from DOXA:

DOXA to introduce the new SUB1500T MKII Searambler

The new DOXA SUB1500T MKII Searambler combines the best of all worlds SUB, the classic lines of the original DOXA SUB from 1967, clean silver dial and the iconic DOXA hands, housed in a larger 45mm case equipped with a heavy link bracelet with an automatic ratcheting clasp. Due to the cushion case design and the small bezel and dial, the new SUB1500T MKII will accommodate wrists between 6 an 10". The SUB1500T Searambler is powered by the high end Alternance 10 movement. In the past few years, the Searambler model has become the most popular variation next to the typical DOXA orange.

Pre-order starts now for delivery in May 2014. The pre-order price is $1990.00 + shipping

https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=257


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

That is a great looking Doxa! The 45mm case is too big for me, but I'm sure those who like big watches will want this beauty. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

Trying to order, but keep getting "error" message! Grrrr!

Steve


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

This is a gorgeous watch. But I'm sold to the 4000T. If Doxa gets out a 4000T Searambler with a Sapphire bezel I'll put in immediately the full price as a deposit.

Michael


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

We are fixing the link, should be working very soon!

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

gaopa said:


> That is a great looking Doxa! *The 45mm case is too big for me*, but I'm sure those who like big watches will want this beauty. Cheers, Bill P.


Yes Bill, I'm out of the Doxa market until they offer some smaller sized watches...luckily other brands do. The entire lineup consists of big pieces, us regular guys are pushed out.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Bwana1 said:


> Yes Bill, I'm out of the Doxa market until they offer some smaller sized watches...luckily other brands do. The entire lineup consists of big pieces, us regular guys are pushed out.


Bwana1, gaopa...what size are your wrists?


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

subkrawler said:


> Bwana1, gaopa...what size are your wrists?


I'm 6 7/8"...Bill is 7 1/4"


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Bwana1 said:


> I'm 6 7/8"...Bill is 7 1/4"


The 1500T is the same size as your 800Ti, but I know it's a little heavier because of it being stainless. Size wise, aside from the weight, how do you like your 800?


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

subkrawler said:


> The 1500T is the same size as your 800Ti, but I know it's a little heavier because of it being stainless. Size wise, aside from the weight, how do you like your 800?


It's the largest watch in my collection friend, if it was SS I'd have sold it 

I obviously love Doxa, but disappointed there are no longer smaller options available....other than the NEW dress watch offerings of course ;-)

Please Doxa, stick to dive watches, it's your history and niche in the industry...and don't forget the 7" or less guys.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Bwana1 said:


> It's the largest watch in my collection friend, if it was SS I'd have sold it
> 
> I obviously love Doxa, but disappointed there are no longer smaller options available....other than the NEW dress watch offerings of course ;-)
> 
> Please Doxa, stick to dive watches, it's your history and niche in the industry...and don't forget the 7" or less guys.


No, I get it...weight is a big factor in wearability. My wrist is 7", and when I put on my 5000T after wearing one of my 750Ts, or my 1200, it's fairly heavy. I get used to it though, after wearing it a few minutes. When I go back to wearing one of the others, it feels like I'm not wearing anything.

I'm with you...I'd like to see a 42mm in the offering as well. Until then, we'll just have to enjoy our 600, 1000, and 1200Ts.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

This new Rambler is beautiful.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

subkrawler said:


> No, I get it...weight is a big factor in wearability. My wrist is 7", and when I put on my 5000T after wearing one of my 750Ts, or my 1200, it's fairly heavy. I get used to it though, after wearing it a few minutes. When I go back to wearing one of the others, it feels like I'm not wearing anything.
> 
> I'm with you...I'd like to see a 42mm in the offering as well. Until then, we'll just have to enjoy our 600, 1000, and 1200Ts.


I agree 100%, wait for some new sub models. And I like when, I feel like I'm not wearing anything too 

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

The Rambler is a beaut. Too bad the link to order one isn't working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

Successfully placed order. The link is working.

Steve


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Does Doxa have any plan to add Caribbean to the 1500T line up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squamish5 (Oct 15, 2010)

Bwana1 said:


> It's the largest watch in my collection friend, if it was SS I'd have sold it
> 
> I obviously love Doxa, but disappointed there are no longer smaller options available....other than the NEW dress watch offerings of course ;-)
> 
> Please Doxa, stick to dive watches, it's your history and niche in the industry...and don't forget the 7" or less guys.


 I don't get it...I bought a mint condition used 1200T Pro...If I want a TUSA or a Divingstar it's going to be used anyhow. I think it's great Doxa stopped making the 1200T, It won't hurt your resale value!
just sayin..
Charlie


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

squamish5 said:


> I don't get it...I bought a mint condition used 1200T Pro...If I want a TUSA or a Divingstar it's going to be used anyhow. I think it's great Doxa stopped making the 1200T, It won't hurt your resale value!
> just sayin..
> Charlie


I don't get it ?..I buy a watch because I like it, not to resell it. I don't really care about the 1200 series, its whether a reasonable size is still an option.

See my Sig, I have other Doxa's in my collection. As a long time fan, I feel neglected....they lose my money.

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, this looks beautiful! Can't wait to see wrist shots!


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

This watch looks stunning! As others have mentioned....really too bad DOXA doesn't offer this one in a 42MM diameter case.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

acdelco said:


> This watch looks stunning! As others have mentioned....really too bad DOXA doesn't offer this one in a 42MM diameter case.


The bracelets are different, and you wouldn't have the ratcheting clasp, but the 1200T Searambler is 42mm.


----------



## jeffff (May 21, 2008)

Does the $25 shipping include Canada?


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

jeffff said:


> Does the $25 shipping include Canada?


That's going to be a question for DOXA Customer Service. Check out the thread above, that tells you all the ways to contact them.


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Any update on when this watch will be shipped by Doxa?


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

An update would be great, even if it is to inform us of a delay. May is nearly done!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

What's the ETA for the Sharkie preorder? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

One week into June, any update?


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Doxa told me "they will be ready to ship in Fall 2014"!


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, I can't wait for the chance to preorder the 1500 PA in turquoise. It's a tad too big for me to wear comfortably but then maybe I can trade to someone for the 1200 version or the NUMA turquoise which is what I really want. I'm a little ticked that you can still order the 1200 PA right now today, but they simply refund your money after making you wait for a week thinking that you have successfully placed the order. C'mon Doxa, take the live 1200 PA order link down already if you can't deliver the watches.


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

johnk317 said:


> Doxa told me "they will be ready to ship in Fall 2014"!


Do you mean the searambler or the sharkhunter? Or both? I only pre-ordered the searambler because delivery was expected in May.


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Peter Atwood said:


> Well, I can't wait for the chance to preorder the 1500 PA in turquoise. It's a tad too big for me to wear comfortably but then maybe I can trade to someone for the 1200 version or the NUMA turquoise which is what I really want. I'm a little ticked that you can still order the 1200 PA right now today, but they simply refund your money after making you wait for a week thinking that you have successfully placed the order. C'mon Doxa, take the live 1200 PA order link down already if you can't deliver the watches.


The NUMA TQ is a stunning watch. I have 07 of the 50 made. Who knows, maybe I will part with it at some time. It lives comfortably in my safe.


----------



## Andy_B (Jun 13, 2008)

I called Doxa today, and was told the Searamblers should be shipping next week or so. The Project Aware 1500's are the ones that should ship in the fall.


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

Andy_B said:


> I called Doxa today, and was told the Searamblers should be shipping next week or so. The Project Aware 1500's are the ones that should ship in the fall.


Sounds like they need to get their story straight. Doxa told me two days ago Searamblers will ship in September.


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

I heard back from DOXA regarding the 1500T Rambler MKII. The ETA is now September/October with no explanation why? I love DOXA watches and I own several (all bought directly from DOXA) but boy their PR and general communications leave something to be desired! If they address their marketing and communication issues better, they will sell a heck of a lot more watches!


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

The 1500T Searambler will be shipping in Mid-July, the 1500T Project Aware will not be ready until September, I think there was some confusion there. I hope this clears it up.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> The 1500T Searambler will be shipping in Mid-July, the 1500T Project Aware will not be ready until September, I think there was some confusion there. I hope this clears it up.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy
> ...


What about the 1500T Sharkie?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

What is the pre-order link of the Project Aware? Thanks.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

A bit of help to make it easier to pull the trigger. Yes I'm still thinking about the 12000t Pro but have some questions here concerning the 1500t.
First of all seeing that the bracelet is going to be the large rice pattern I take this to be a screw in bracelet? Second, I heard that after some time there will be a smaller rice pattern bracelet available? And third what is this "Alternace" movement? Is it a better movement than the Swiss ETA? If so how so? And as usuall, thanks for your feedback Guys.


----------



## Panik (Nov 29, 2013)

johnk317 said:


> What is the pre-order link of the Project Aware? Thanks.


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Any chance for a Caribbean with Orange hour hand 1500 MKII soon?



DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> The 1500T Searambler will be shipping in Mid-July, the 1500T Project Aware will not be ready until September, I think there was some confusion there. I hope this clears it up.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy
> ...


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> The 1500T Searambler will be shipping in Mid-July, the 1500T Project Aware will not be ready until September, I think there was some confusion there. I hope this clears it up.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy
> ...


Mid-July has come and gone. Any news on a shipping date for the Searambler???


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

It's now August... any news on the 1500 Searambler? I am still interested but starting to question it's delivery time. Also not sure I understand weather there is a financial incentive to pre-order... isn't the 1500 Pro going for the same price as the SR pre-order?


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

Any news? Does anyone know if there will be a price increase now that the pre-order appears to be done? Has anyone received their watch yet?


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Why do you say the preorder is done? The link is still up, as for the price, the 1500 pro is still at preorder price. It's all a bit ambiguous if you ask me.


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

Very ambiguous..that's why I asked. Doesn't "pre-order" kinda imply discounted price? Or is it simply early release? Didn't realize pre-order was still available. I wonder if there will be a price increase after the pre-order. Sent an e-mail to Doxa. Waiting for a reply.


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

I guess I'm just wondering if it is advantageous to order now or wait...


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

hbmex said:


> Very ambiguous..that's why I asked. Doesn't "pre-order" kinda imply discounted price? Or is it simply early release? Didn't realize pre-order was still available. I wonder if there will be a price increase after the pre-order. Sent an e-mail to Doxa. Waiting for a reply.


Sometimes pre-order only means, you are securing a piece...so an LE edition won't be sold out on you.

FYI: Almost ALL Doxa's are LE editions...limited being the operative word


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting one for Christmas... Do you think they'll be available by then?


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

Me too! That's why I wanted to know if it's advantageous to pre-order or just wait until Christmas...


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Which Christmas are you talking about?... I'm hoping for the one this year


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

This Christmas...


----------



## Ravination (Jul 30, 2014)

Mine arrived last Wednesday but I was out of town so I only just picked it up on Monday. Didn't even take it out of the tube - peeled off the plastic crystal protector and noticed a decent sized piece of lint on the dial just above the "1500T". Not massive mind you but big enough that I would always notice it.

Spoke to Doxa and emailed them about a replacement (since I don't want to wait for the repair turnaround) and waiting to hear back. Unfortunate since I am really looking forward to wearing this piece. Serial #3 also...


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

That must be disappointing after such a long wait. I didn't know they had been released...can't wait to see some pics!!!



Ravination said:


> Mine arrived last Wednesday but I was out of town so I only just picked it up on Monday. Didn't even take it out of the tube - peeled off the plastic crystal protector and noticed a decent sized piece of lint on the dial just above the "1500T". Not massive mind you but big enough that I would always notice it.
> 
> Spoke to Doxa and emailed them about a replacement (since I don't want to wait for the repair turnaround) and waiting to hear back. Unfortunate since I am really looking forward to wearing this piece. Serial #3 also...


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

Just heard back from Doxa. I was told that the pre-order expired yesterday, but they would extend it for a few days for me. The price will increase to $2,490.00. I'm ordering mine now


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

Just placed my order!


----------



## Ravination (Jul 30, 2014)

Silmatic said:


> That must be disappointing after such a long wait. I didn't know they had been released...can't wait to see some pics!!!


Just spoke to Andy at DOXA and, because this just came in and it's a minor fix, the turnaround should be one week or less not including shipping. So I decided rather than deal with a replacement I'll just send it back to be fixed. Hopefully will send it out tomorrow and it will be back before the last week in August...


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I just made it on the bus as well! I was torn between the the 800ti SH (which I may still get eventually) and the 1500t SR. Looking back at pics of my departed 1200 SR reassures me that I won't be disappointed. I actually sold it so I could replace it with it's slightly larger sibling but it's hard to stay focused on just one watch at times


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Any canucks out there know what the duty and customs would be to get this into Canada? Im ready to dive in but just dont want to get hammered when it arrives...


----------



## thunder_struck (Aug 12, 2014)

philskywalker said:


> Any canucks out there know what the duty and customs would be to get this into Canada? Im ready to dive in but just dont want to get hammered when it arrives...


I would strongly advise against ordering into Canada. This is a luxury item, not made in North America. You're gonna pay all the duties and taxes that can be legally taken from you on it. It won' be cheap for a watch that is about $2200-2300 CAD.

You could always have it shipped to a USA address, and import it into Canada by wearing on your wrist ( :rodekaart disclaimer: not advising you rip off the government ... just sayin )


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

"Luxury item"?... can't you just say that it's a "tool watch"? ;-)



thunder_struck said:


> I would strongly advise against ordering into Canada. This is a luxury item, not made in North America. You're gonna pay all the duties and taxes that can be legally taken from you on it. It won' be cheap for a watch that is about $2200-2300 CAD.
> 
> You could always have it shipped to a USA address, and import it into Canada by wearing on your wrist ( :rodekaart disclaimer: not advising you rip off the government ... just sayin )


----------



## Andy_B (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been wearing #9 for a week or two now. Very happy with it to say the least.

And as a Canuck who has a few Doxas, the taxes/duties aren't too bad. It was just under $180 for tax and duty on the 1500T. I'd rather pay that than risk having the watch seized at the border.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been eagerly waiting for these to be released and hoping to see some pics but much to my surprise, I can't find any. Any chance of a quick pic? Doesn't have to be anything fancy... Just a nasty iPhone pic will do


----------



## thunder_struck (Aug 12, 2014)

Andy_B said:


> I've been wearing #9 for a week or two now. Very happy with it to say the least.
> 
> And as a Canuck who has a few Doxas, the taxes/duties aren't too bad. It was just under $180 for tax and duty on the 1500T. I'd rather pay that than risk having the watch seized at the border.


Interesting. Did the paperwork come with a break-down of the charges?

Because the 12% tax we pay on things in BC is $260 or so alone on a watch of this price. Not sure how you were able to get it for $180 duties/taxes.

Also, do you have a pic for those of us awaiting delivery????? )))))


----------



## Andy_B (Jun 13, 2008)

According to the FedEx receipt, I paid $48 in duty, $50 in GST, $70 in HST and a $10 fee. However, looking more closely I see that the 'Value for Duty' is listed at 961.29 and the 'Value for Tax' is listed at 1009.35. That would explain why the amount I paid is lower than thunder_struck expects. I'm not sure why the amount declared is lower than the price paid. If it's some sort of mistake, then it's happened more than once. This amount of tax/duty seems to be similar to what I've paid in the past for the others Doxas I've bought.

As requested, a nasty iPhone pic:


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for the pic Andy, that's a beautiful looking watch and makes me very glad that I got my last minute prorder in. Now I have to be patient and wait :-(

Cheers |>


----------



## thunder_struck (Aug 12, 2014)

Andy_B said:


> According to the FedEx receipt, I paid $48 in duty, $50 in GST, $70 in HST and a $10 fee. However, looking more closely I see that the 'Value for Duty' is listed at 961.29 and the 'Value for Tax' is listed at 1009.35. That would explain why the amount I paid is lower than thunder_struck expects. I'm not sure why the amount declared is lower than the price paid. If it's some sort of mistake, then it's happened more than once. This amount of tax/duty seems to be similar to what I've paid in the past for the others Doxas I've bought.
> 
> As requested, a nasty iPhone pic:
> 
> View attachment 1599023


Nice work Andy. Thanks! No clue how they decide how much is for duties and how much for taxes. It's somewhat complicated in Canada. However, I'm pleasantly surprised to find out it's quite a bit lower than I expected!

MORE PICS PLEASE??? ))))

Looks awesome!


----------



## thunder_struck (Aug 12, 2014)

Andy .... How's the crown on the 1500t?? Everything works smooth and no issue so far??


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Q+D of #21 which just arrived!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

thunder_struck said:


> Andy .... How's the crown on the 1500t?? Everything works smooth and no issue so far??


Winding is super smooth, though my crown is a teensy-bit wobbly. Feels great otherwise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks great! Waiting on FedEx for mine. Should have it tomorrow 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

Mine arrived today, #4. A couple quick pics with my 5000T Caribbean.


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

That is such a beautiful watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thunder_struck (Aug 12, 2014)

very nice. Appreciate all the recent pics .... lookin quite good! Enjoy gentlemen! 

I am awaiting #5. Should be here Friday


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

2 Stella pieces Michael....I am a big fan of the SR hand config....all the best Dave


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

It's here!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

Looking good in the SoCal sunlight!

I took a pic of the case back, uh, I think they missed the depth rating on the watch. Seems kinda important for a dive watch. The watch already says "swiss made" on the dial, would have preferred "water resistant 5000 feet" instead of "swiss made" on the case back.








I also noticed a slight difference in the HRV between the 5000T(top) and 1500T (bottom). The HRV on the 1500T has a smoother integration with the case and much less noticeable.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

So who got #1? I actually have #2 (thought it was '21')!


----------



## beachdive (Mar 26, 2014)

Why all of the low series numbers? Will there be 1500 Searamblers, or were the single digit numbers saved for this run of SUB 1500ts? My 1500t Professional is #127.


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine is #10


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

I think because these were all pre-orders. Mine says 10/1500. There are 1500 pieces in the series. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beachdive (Mar 26, 2014)

hbmex said:


> I think because these were all pre-orders. Mine says 10/1500. There are 1500 pieces in the series.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


1500 Searambler pieces? I thought there were 1500 pieces in the entire 1500t series regardless of the dial. Is there also a 1500t Professional that is also marked 10/1500?


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

I believe so...they made 5000 of each of the 5000T


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

There will be 1500 of the professional as well.....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

@beachdive...I think the 0010/1500 indicates a total of 1500 pieces for the Searambler 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

On your Professional does it show 0127/1500 on the case back?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hbmex (Jun 12, 2014)

Actually I misread this...the pro will be 5000 the PVD 1500









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beachdive (Mar 26, 2014)

hbmex said:


> On your Professional does it show 0127/1500 on the case back?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, my 1500t Professional has 0127/1500 on the back case.


----------



## thunder_struck (Aug 12, 2014)

ok 0005/1500 is in ..... WTF is up with resizing this bracelet? As a mechanically inclined person i find this quite frustrating to figure out. Whichever screw you spin, it just spins on the opposite side as well. If you keep spinning eventually it seems like it limits out and at this point i'm beginning to strip the screw head as the screwdriver keeps wanting to jump out. Wtf? Did not expect this.

I tried holding the screw on the opposite side down with one of my own screwdrivers while i undo on with the DOXA tool .... nope. Something's not right here. This can't be that complicated to do :/


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

thunder_struck said:


> ok 0005/1500 is in ..... WTF is up with resizing this bracelet? As a mechanically inclined person i find this quite frustrating to figure out. Whichever screw you spin, it just spins on the opposite side as well. If you keep spinning eventually it seems like it limits out and at this point i'm beginning to strip the screw head as the screwdriver keeps wanting to jump out. Wtf? Did not expect this.
> 
> I tried holding the screw on the opposite side down with one of my own screwdrivers while i undo on with the DOXA tool .... nope. Something's not right here. This can't be that complicated to do :/


Yep, takes a bit of coordination... 2 screwdrivers, the screws have loctite on them.

That's what separates us from primates: They don't wear watches, because they don't have an opposing thumb


----------



## thunder_struck (Aug 12, 2014)

Bwana1 said:


> Yep, takes a bit of coordination... 2 screwdrivers, the screws have loctite on them.
> 
> That's what separates us from primates: They don't wear watches, because they don't have an opposing thumb


Figured it out .... the problem was that the screws were overly tight on my watch.

Stay tuned for some pics tomorrow at some point


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

I've found it helps to use a traditional pin-pusher tool (with the pusher screwed out) to elevate the bracelet and help guide your drivers as you work the screws. A hot-water soak to loosen the loctite is also clutch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravination (Jul 30, 2014)

Ravination said:


> Just spoke to Andy at DOXA and, because this just came in and it's a minor fix, the turnaround should be one week or less not including shipping. So I decided rather than deal with a replacement I'll just send it back to be fixed. Hopefully will send it out tomorrow and it will be back before the last week in August...


Well #3 finally came back to me yesterday - had it for a few days, never even wore it, and back at Doxa for a month to replace the dial (what I thought was a minor mark was actually a dial defect so the whole thing had to be replaced).

Looks good so far but some of the "new watch high" has worn off given the events to-date. Very glad I have it back though so I can actually start to enjoy it. Also experiencing a slight wobble in the crown when unscrewed. Also the bracelet ratcheting extension easily slips to extend to the first extension "tabs" with only a slight pull on the bracelet - is that normal? When extended to any of the other tabs it holds it's position even when pulled hard.

UPDATE: I spoke with Andy and he told me the clasp is faulty and they will send out a new replacement. Yet another issue on a brand new watch... So #3 is on an Isofrane until I get everything sorted.

UPDATE 2: Btw, running 17sec fast after 48hrs on the wrist...


----------



## yolk151 (Dec 11, 2014)

My ideal watch would be the 1500t with the same bezel size as the 1200t as some others have stated. I prefer the more modern bracelet and updated color scheme (sea rambler) over the 1200t as well.


----------

